# Multiple failed FET cycles.



## Lola75 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi Ladies,

In the past twelve months have we have had three FET cycles, all A grade embryos with a clinic in Spain. My lining struggles to get above 6.5mm since my first miscarriage.

I recently did a ERA test to see if we are tansferring on the correct day, results came back that it looks like I need two days of additional progesterone to make the lining receptive. I need to repeat the test after taking 7 days of progesterone to ensure I am receptive. My consultant has been anti this test since I suggested it as he thinks it's still very new and it's not medically backed up. 

Just wondering if any of you ladies have had any experience with the ERA test in any shape or form?

Many thanks


----------



## Liz3511 (May 17, 2011)

Hi Lola,

Sorry to read about your failed FETs - you've been through so much in just a year 

Have you had a hysteroscopy to see what your lining is doing since the miscarriage? Did you have an ERPC?

Regarding the lining prep, have the clinic tried you on stimms (to build the lining up) vs just estrogen tablets? What else have the clinic tried re: the lining?

xx


----------



## hkd (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi Lola 

I did many tests including ERA after having an implantation failure with A grade 5 day blast. All tests like hysteroscopy, NK cell biopsy, number of blood tests came back no problem, but my ERA result was like yours. I don't need to repeat the test, but my clinic told me to start progesterone two days earlier (I believe total of 7 days progesterone before FET) for the next transfer.

Since I haven't done the transfer, I cannot tell you if ERA works but I'm hoping lining preparation timing was the reason for my previous implantation failure. 

Good luck on your journey!


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I am sorry to know your story. I can't help really, just wanted to wish you good luck with your treatment


----------



## Bellaespana79 (Nov 10, 2019)

Hi, I'm also having treatment in Spain, 2 rounds have failed so we moved onto donor eggs and had 2 failed FETs with 2 perfect hatching embryos each time. I enquired about this test and the doctor said no, which clinic are you with? I'm not sure what to do as something obviously is wrong. Out of interest, what clinic are you with? Wondering if it's the same one and whether I should push for it (if they agreed for you maybe I can persuade my doctor to do it for me). They do say my lining is perfect, but I'm clutching at straws.

Thanks x


----------

